
Ask HN: Do hybrid mobile applications deserve an application security solution? - ameyhk
Vendors like Veracode, Checkmarx provide real application security solutions for native applications.
What is your opinion on having similar solutions dedicated to resolve the security issues related to hybrid applications built using Apache Cordova or similar hybrid application frameworks??
======
ameyhk
Yes. JS web apps wrapped using platform specific native wrappers. But the
complete solution will involve securing both the native and web components of
the hybrid mobile applications. Web apps if built using Electron can also have
this security solution but browser based web apps will still remain obsolete.

------
Sujan
Wouldn't that mean to offer this for JS web apps - because that's what is
"hosted" inside Apache Cordova most of the time?

